# Stupid shoe thread but hopefully funny...



## Therealbrighteyes

Shoes don't care if you loose weight or gain weight. Your size is what it is. Most women lurve shoes for this reason AND because they are awesome and sexy so I ask you this...who has the best looking shoe for their avatar? I will now gun for mine:
Trenton is wearing a peep toe heel with hose....a total no no. 
VT poached her avi from a website. 
Mine? It is red suede with a 4 inch heel.  

Anybody want to change their avi to their favorite shoe and we can have a shoeoff? 

Yeah, stupid post but trying to inject some light hearted humor here.


----------



## reachingshore

Waaaaaaaaaaahhh.. For that I'd have to lose my perfect, metaphorical avatar (ships and shores and all that).

**sniff sniff**

OK. I want this concept shoe then. The heel retracts. Wouldn't that be liberating?

Lamborgheelee!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Concept shoe doesn't count. Real shoes do. Sorry, Reaching....judges ruled.


----------



## reachingshore

Real shoes? 

**sniff sniff sniff**

But But But.. Those are Lamborgheelees !!!

I'll be sporting them out-of-competition then.


----------



## greenpearl

Brennan, 

Are you bored? 

I am bored too! 

Don't know if the men are drooling or confused seeing all the shoe shows on TAM!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

reachingshore said:


> Real shoes?
> 
> **sniff sniff sniff**
> 
> But But But.. Those are Lamborgheelees !!!
> 
> I'll be sporting them out-of-competition then.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## reachingshore

Panda: Can't buy them yet, if ever. It's a design only so far.

The Sheila driving heel


----------



## Trenton

OMG I did a no!no! haha

OK switched to my spring fling shoes with no stockings! I'm so ignorant. Love these wedge heals!


----------



## Trenton

Hey now, I think we should at least have to have our actual shoes in pictures. Come on women folk, strut your best pair. It's modern times, you know we all have a cell phone camera!


----------



## Trenton

Pandakiss said:


> do we change avitars daily?? and who will be the judge of this first offical shoe off??
> 
> i have no idea how high mine are...but its a platform one maybe 2 inches...
> 
> babyphat...they zip up in the back...reaching...where did you find those shoes at...and where can i buy them...i always but black pat., shoes.


OK, love yours! You get my vote!


----------



## Trenton

greenpearl said:


> Brennan,
> 
> Are you bored?
> 
> I am bored too!
> 
> Don't know if the men are drooling or confused seeing all the shoe shows on TAM!


Get your shoes up woman, even if they are Birkenstocks! We will give you credit for creativity and world awareness.


----------



## major misfit

I love this thread, but I'm going to have to live vicariously through you mega-inch heel wearers. Those days are long gone for me. Except for one pair that I wear for "evening activities". 

But until I get a pedicure, no way am I putting them on and showing them here! I do my own toes and feet, but I can't compete with the pedicure people!


----------



## woodstock

I am lacking winter heels, well one pair but I don't love them, just needed a pair for halloween  I will have to wait for warmer weather


----------



## Star

Jimmy Choo's as well!!! Damn she's got style!! Lol :rofl:


----------



## Mom6547

How are you guys taking good pictures of your own feet?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Ha ha guys and Star that was HILARIOUS. So far, Panda is winning. Keep 'em coming.
Mom, hubby took my photo.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

married&lovingit said:


> Plus, you get gravity working in your favor


Shoe dude, shoe. We are talking ladies footwear here.


----------



## Trenton

My husband took mine too and was like WTF? haha

Maybe we should do sneakers next!


----------



## Trenton

Star those are some nice heels!


----------



## 827Aug

Okay I'm in. I'll take a different approach. Hmmm....leather and spurs.


----------



## Trenton

woodstock said:


> I am lacking winter heels, well one pair but I don't love them, just needed a pair for halloween  I will have to wait for warmer weather


Or you can come over and wear a pair of mine. We do have pretty much the same size feet. :smthumbup:


----------



## Trenton

827Aug said:


> Okay I'm in. I'll take a different approach. Hmmm....leather and spurs.


Damn nice woman!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

827 Aug, PERFECT!


----------



## reachingshore

Married...

You know I have to pay money to see a man in high heels...

Be our guest


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

married&lovingit said:


> Post gone
> 
> and it's Shoo - sheesh....


Ack!!! Come back. I was trying to be tongue and cheek and was not serious with my post. 
I know it is shoo but since we were talking footwear, I used a little humor. 
My comment didn't go over so well with you and I apologize.


----------



## Trenton

What happened? Are the woman already getting caddy? We are such curious creatures. What's up someone post Crocs?

Fine, next post = UGGS! 

Married&LovingIt Come back!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Married is a dude and I told him to "shoe away". I was trying to be funny, I really was.
He took it the wrong way and I apologize.


----------



## michzz

I had no idea shoe humor was not allowed.

I've never flip-flopped on that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

michzz said:


> I had no idea shoe humor was not allowed.
> 
> I've never flip-flopped on that.


Hey! Mr. Choo himself has joined the party. Show 'em Michzz. Tevas right?


----------



## Trenton

Brennan said:


> Married is a dude and I told him to "shoe away". I was trying to be funny, I really was.
> He took it the wrong way and I apologize.


Oh too funny! I missed it completely. Shoe away...


----------



## michzz

Brennan said:


> Hey! Mr. Choo himself has joined the party. Show 'em Michzz. Tevas right?


OK, no-name flipflops is how I roll.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

michzz said:


> OK, no-name flipflops is how I roll.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You are bold!!


----------



## michzz

Brennan said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You are bold!!


The whole ensemble includes a 10-year-old company t-shirt, worn jeans, and three-day stubble. I practically have to beat 'em back with a stick at the local grocery store.

It's a curse.


----------



## Trenton

michzz said:


> OK, no-name flipflops is how I roll.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Michzz, your toes are so straight. Clearly we are doing the shoe thing wrong. Stuffing our feet into the getups you see above is what causes that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

BlackMedicine357 said:


> Okay...now these are SEX-AY!
> 
> HOOAH!


The fact that you serve our country wearing those makes it all the more so. 

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## BlackMedicine357

Not sex-ay?

Huh...:scratchhead:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

BlackMedicine357 said:


> Not sex-ay?
> 
> Huh...:scratchhead:


Um, I said they WERE sexy and all the more so because you wear them while serving and protecting all of us!


----------



## Trenton

Sexy Squared BlackMed!


----------



## BlackMedicine357

Screwy 'puter...

I knew you ladies were true Americans!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

BlackMedicine357 said:


> Screwy 'puter...
> 
> I knew you ladies were true Americans!


If you tell me you are Semper Fi, well swooooooooon.


----------



## BlackMedicine357

Army Strong!

However, I only regret not being a jar-head in this case, because you don't swoon for Soljahs.....

Black


----------



## Mom6547

BlackMedicine357 said:


> Army Strong!
> 
> However, I only regret not being a jar-head in this case, because you don't swoon for Soljahs.....
> 
> Black


I'm a... warrior... of the ... jar head clan.

Who gets the reference?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

BlackMedicine357 said:


> Army Strong!
> 
> However, I only regret not being a jar-head in this case, because you don't swoon for Soljahs.....
> 
> Black


The HELL we don't! I just grew up near Camp Pendleton so I am kind o' partial to the Marines. Navy too. Top Gun was practically in my backyard until the DOD had the nerve to uproot them and move. Ever see an ugly fighter pilot? Me neither. Eh, North Island is still there and that is where the Navy Seals train.


----------



## michzz

Pandakiss said:


> i cant see the pic...its just a square with a red X inside...


Go here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/members/michzz-albums-flipflops.html


----------



## Mrs.G

Wow, you guys have A LOT of time on your hands. 

Not a shoe woman, since I do not like my feet. They are too big and long. I look like a clown.


----------



## 827Aug

Mrs.G said:


> Wow, you guys have A LOT of time on your hands.


Yeah, I know. We could be doing something constructive. But, this does take our minds off of serious problems.



Mrs.G said:


> Not a shoe woman, since I do not like my feet. They are too big and long. I look like a clown.


I'm not either; I never have gotten into the shoe thing. It better be something pretty darn important for me to actually put on heels--and suffer. Some classy clown shoes could be a creative addition to this nonsense though.


----------



## Syrum

nice thread and nice shoes. I would post mine, I have a pair of beautiful heels that I bought in october, however I have a broken toe on one foot and have taken a nice slice of flesh out of the other, and don't want to scare you all.


----------



## woodstock

Well, I got me some good shoes today, but I need to figure out how to post it from my phone HAHAHAHA


----------



## Trenton

OK, going with my fab fav suede boots. Got these on clearance at Piperlime for $30 last spring!


----------



## Trenton

Yeah, I'm pretty cheap when it comes to clothes/shoes. I'm too clumsy and messy to wear really nice anything and like a dope, I can't actually tell the difference.

Did you get new Linkin Park? Just started listening to it. So different than their usual and I LOVE IT!


----------



## credamdóchasgra

I just saw this thread! Maybe I'll throw in a pic of my open-toe Italian stilettos if I can figure out how to upload it.
But i'm pretty loyal to she-ra, so I may need to switch back my avatar after the shoe craze passes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton

Go creda!


----------



## BlackMedicine357

Mom6547 said:


> I'm a... warrior... of the ... jar head clan.
> 
> Who gets the reference?


That would be Jake in Avatar...good movie, I just couldn't get used to the blue people...yuk... Never could fall in love with a tall blue chick...


----------



## BlackMedicine357

Brennan said:


> The HELL we don't! I just grew up near Camp Pendleton so I am kind o' partial to the Marines. Navy too. Top Gun was practically in my backyard until the DOD had the nerve to uproot them and move. Ever see an ugly fighter pilot? Me neither. Eh, North Island is still there and that is where the Navy Seals train.


Yes I am quite familiar with the little sandbox by the pond that the SEAL Pups play in. Those who play there tend to grow into highly intelligent, deadly beasts and I have a few of them I call friends and there are usually some, if not with my team, nearby.

And as for miramar squid pilots, let's just say they are pretty, smart and they never get dirty at work....


----------



## Affaircare

Okay Houston, we have a problem. I don't DO heels! I grew up in the 60's and was a true hippie. This pair is my FAVORITE pair of boots, and I've had them for probably ten or twelve years. They fit my like a GLOVE and I wear them with my Boho look: long skirts, embroidered gauze shirt, and braided long hair! LOL


----------



## major misfit

Affaircare said:


> Okay Houston, we have a problem. I don't DO heels! I grew up in the 60's and was a true hippie. This pair is my FAVORITE pair of boots, and I've had them for probably ten or twelve years. They fit my like a GLOVE and I wear them with my Boho look: long skirts, embroidered gauze shirt, and braided long hair! LOL


I grew up in the 60's as well...I want to see a woman here who's in her 50's who still wears 4 inch heels!


----------



## sisters359

OK, I posted this pic after my first spring run last year--with the caption, "I don't take DA FEET well." ;0 Corny, but I love it! 

But, I'm not really a shoe gal (is anyone suprised). I wear shoes for comfort and practicality. I loved looking at shoes in shop windows in Italy, but you would not catch me dead in any. 

I also think that women love shoes not only b/c they are adorable, but it's one of the few things we can actually SEE and are able to appreciate on ourselves, for ourselves.


----------



## sisters359

Why doesn't my image show?? ;(


----------



## Runs like Dog

Pandakiss said:


> i fully intend to wear heels as long as i can walk...then prob when i cant, since i would be in chair, and wouldnt have to walk around in them.
> 
> the shoes in my avitar are almost my size..i paid around 20 dollars for them, so we work it out. i just had to have them when i saw the bow, and the bright pink bottoms.


Satin mules with a 5" heel? I like.


----------



## woodstock

trenton got a pick of my feet last night... just waiting for her to put it up hear


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

woodstock said:


> trenton got a pick of my feet last night... just waiting for her to put it up hear


Drums fingers in Trenton's direction.


----------



## Trenton

Hey Tizz, problem is husband was doing Ebay and accidentally deleted your picture. I couldn't remember if I took it on regular camera or cell but can't find it on either. You'll have to head over and I'll take it again.


----------



## woodstock

Good lord.... silly ebay HAHAHA Well I will wear the kick ass shiny black ones next time HAHA


----------



## BlackMedicine357

Pandakiss said:


> i bought these shoes off clearence for 5 or 6 dollars...


Oh WOW! Panda! These got my motor revving! And I don"t usually notice shoes on females. 

What do you call these? I'd get W to find some... She's a boot freak but maybe she'd get them for me...


----------



## BlackMedicine357

For W to wear, not me... clarification.


----------



## woodstock

Pandakiss said:


> i bought these shoes off clearence for 5 or 6 dollars...


Where did you find them as they are EXACTLY what I have been looking for for ages!!!!!! Had them way back in the day and now can't find them ANYWHERE!!!!!! Give it up!!!!


----------



## BlackMedicine357

woodstock said:


> Where did you find them as they are EXACTLY what I have been looking for for ages!!!!!! Had them way back in the day and now can't find them ANYWHERE!!!!!! Give it up!!!!


Yes Yes, Panda...do give it up! I will buy them FOR my wife...just to see her wear them. :smthumbup: (Like I said shoes usually don't turn my crank, but these are soooooo sex-ay!


----------



## woodstock

OMG I LOOOOOOOOVE the demonia shoes.... looking up google shopping now and I feel like I died and went to sexy foot heaven!!!!!


----------



## Trenton

He put them on computer and wiped clean camera card so I got your shoe pic and sent it to you at FB.


----------



## Pandakiss

BlackMedicine357 said:


> Oh WOW! Panda! These got my motor revving! And I don"t usually notice shoes on females.
> 
> What do you call these? I'd get W to find some... She's a boot freak but maybe she'd get them for me...



thank-you for the compliment....i dont know what i call them...maybe a close cousin of maryjanes...

i wear them in the winter and when its raining..dress or jeans..for me there casual..

i guess their influenced by dominatrix....


----------



## BlackMedicine357

Oh yeah! Thanks Panda. I'll do a web search on Demonia shoes (just not on base, being seen shopping for women's shoes might not fit in with my bad-a** ALPHA MALE rep that I have cultivated for the last couple decades.). 

Black


----------



## woodstock

Ome of my new pairs, not my fave, but comfy and they do look good with jeans


----------



## Pandakiss

BlackMedicine357 said:


> Oh yeah! Thanks Panda. I'll do a web search on Demonia shoes (just not on base, being seen shopping for women's shoes might not fit in with my bad-a** ALPHA MALE rep that I have cultivated for the last couple decades.).
> 
> Black


take your wife to hottopic, then macys clearence, then hit dsw clearence...best bargins, and always something strapy and always at least one or 2 good pair of fu(k-me shoes..


----------



## woodstock

Looked up and found a local hot topic.... Must make trenton go on a fun run to the mall with me VERY soon  OOOO AND we wear the same size shoe!!!! Always a plus!!!!! (though I can't walk in her heels, broke an ankle and it did not heal quite straight... don't need a rebreak HAHA Chunk heels for me  )


----------



## Fordsvt

Star said:


> I took mine by myself using my phone


Damn........those are Sexy!!!

Check out my other thread....
:smthumbup:http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/22830-so-i-bought-my-wife-some-heels.html


----------

